# Young boy begging for money



## Nejc_Trampuz (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello everyone all over the world, 
this my first photo upload here.  


This photo was taken last summer in Sarajevo, capital town of Bosnia. As you might know, there had been very crual war last decade. Standard of living there is still bad and you can see consequences of war on every step - global crisis doesn't help either. It's quite uneasy to see it, specially if you know background of cruelty that was happening there... However, you can see one of my photos from there below - boy, playing accordion and begging for money...
I like his very emotional look - how would you comment photo?











There are just two more photos connected with this theme. Both were taken in Rome, Italy this year.


----------



## Hickeydog (Nov 19, 2011)

I feel like that boy is wanting to eat my soul.  I don't think I've ever seen an expression quite like that.  

With that said, they all look absolutely phenomenal.  Excellent work.


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 19, 2011)

I like them, first image gets you to looking around and makes you wonder if those two ladies put something in the box.  Umbrella has the Louis Vuitton colors?
I like the light play on the second image, as well as the mood you captured.  
The third is a very common image around the world, hate seeing it but it is there. 
-
Very nice shots and thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## BRM (Nov 20, 2011)

That kid is pretty sure he is better looking, ya know?  I got a feeling also that he might be more paid too, get it?  So, what's the deal about this kid and not some street kid?  Oh yeah, paid and good looking.


----------



## MTVision (Nov 20, 2011)

BRM said:
			
		

> That kid is pretty sure he is better looking, ya know?  I got a feeling also that he might be more paid too, get it?  So, what's the deal about this kid and not some street kid?  Oh yeah, paid and good looking.



Huh?!?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 20, 2011)

MTVision said:


> Huh?!?


Yeah, that!! ^^


----------



## mishele (Nov 20, 2011)

^^^^^LOL........can someone translate that for me!!


----------



## LF911SC (Nov 20, 2011)

_*Translation:*_  Never post @ 12:45 a.m.


----------



## Nejc_Trampuz (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for comments! And I love your desctiption of his look, Hickeydog! 

ps. Brm, I don't get it as well. xD


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Fantastic compelling images.  Excellent work!!!  

The first one--the building behind the boy has walls that seem to bend left and right---was this photo taken with some sort of fisheye lens?

Nicely done.


----------



## cpeay (Nov 24, 2011)

I like all three shots.  Good work.


----------



## Nejc_Trampuz (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks to both of you too. 
First shot was taken with Canon 10-22mm, using 10mm agnle.


----------

